# E12 series: question regarding recall



## jamesmaven (Dec 20, 2015)

The previous owners know little about the history of the car, so I'm discovering it's condition as I pull pieces off. 

How do I determine if a 1978 530i has undergone recall maintenance? This car still has the horrible 'thermal reactors', so I'm worried the head cracked at some point. 

Thanks all!


----------

